# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  OfficerFlake - Dream Journel

## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Loaf

Talking to a DC is so amusing. Surprised you often keep to yourself.
Pity you lost control... I guess the dream wasn't interesting enough.
I prefer my dreams to be in a realistic environment. That way when I am lucid its like I am in reality but I can do what I want and spawn things.

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Loaf

24.08.2009
Lucid Fragment: Home Sweet Detailed Home

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Dairyman

I'm enjoying your dream journal here  :smiley:  It's got me inspired to attempt a MILD. 

But gee, 4:30 in the morning?  ::shock::

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## bro

> _I remember full conversations and even the tiniest details..._



Very impressive. No lie. I really wish I was able to have that sort of recall...at one point I was but it seems to have sunk out of existence.

I like your way of recording..a very nice read

I see some nice bits of Red in there..I'm sure there's more lucidity to come.



<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Serenity

Yayy, grats on the dry-spell end! I'm having a recall draught. I hate waking up knowing that I had a really formidable dream and yet all of the memories and details flew out of my head and slammed the doors shut as soon as I woke up  ::?:

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Maria92

Need mantras.  ::biggrin::

----------


## Serenity

> Yeah tell me about it...
> 
> Having the best dreams as well, I know exactly what they are... but recall sucks.
> 
> ... Need some apple juice lol.







> Need mantras.



I need both  :tongue2: 

And I'd have apple juice if the BF would stop drinking it all on me!!

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Maria92

GO, MAN, GO!!!  ::banana::

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Serenity

Would you ever, if you became lucid in a dream like this, say "Neener neener!!" to your officers instead of coming to attention? I think I would die with laughter to see their reactions!

My dry spell came to an end last night, too!  :boogie:

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Serenity

> I still hold my officers in very high esteem.



Absolutely  :smiley:  But it's because of that high regard, that'll show through in your dreams, so the reaction to getting neenered will be all the more rich  ::D: 

Nice recall, that was solid  :smiley:

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Serenity

> 10.01.2010Dremora Hunting (DILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> List night, I was playinga real life rendition of Morrowind it would seem... with a sword as sharp as you could possibly imagine... Decapitating these creatures all night... easily carving them in half, sawing arms off... etc. quite fun XD.
> 
> At some stage, I was at alroy oval for some reason... no idea what. I do remeber that paul was there... because I eventually say:
> 
> "Hey Paul, Guess what."
> ...



Was this because of my suggestion to pull a face at your officers next time you're lucid?!

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Maria92

> Yep...................................
> 
> No one got a kick out of Censored? 
> 
> The GF won't shut up with her questions XD



I liked it...now PM me the real dream.  :wink2:

----------


## Serenity

Oh, I wanted to know everything about Censored! But, I figured it was censored for a reason, so I didn't ask!

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## redhead

> Yep...................................
> 
> No one got a kick out of Censored? 
> 
> The GF won't shut up with her questions XD



Who was the idiot who told her to sign up?

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Maria92

> Haha yeah I decided not to log that one. XD
> 
> So ain't even got a local copy... In future I will log them, and then send them via pm maybe?
> 
> ... Will need to password secure my DJ if that is the case.



Yeah, that would be great.  :smiley:  At this point, I'm considering putting all the "graphic" contents of my dreams under a sea of warning spoilers.  :tongue2:

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Serenity

I keep uncensored copies of all my DJ's... cos I write them in a word doc first (I have a word doc, banhurt and the forum one... banhurt is mostly for the editing and easy posting... plus i like the percentage stats).

If anyone's ever curious, I'll pm you the uncensored copy  :tongue2:  Unless they have to do with the BF... I won't post those out of respect for him  :smiley:

----------


## Maria92

> I keep uncensored copies of all my DJ's... cos I write them in a word doc first (I have a word doc, banhurt and the forum one... banhurt is mostly for the editing and easy posting... plus i like the percentage stats).
> 
> If anyone's ever curious, I'll pm you the uncensored copy  Unless they have to do with the BF... I won't post those out of respect for him



Sign me up!  ::D:

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Maria92

Cool dream! I have no idea what the abbreviations stand for, though.  ::roll::

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Serenity

I seriously dislike these kinds of dreams! I've had ones where my boyfriend and I are ending things. I never really understand why we are, but we are. And they hurt so frigging much!

I'm lucky I live with him, because when I wake up I get to roll over and give him a huge hug  :smiley:

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Maria92

I LOL'd at the thong.  ::chuckle:: 

You have to PM me the missing scene! Please? 

I remember that Two and a Half Men! Ah, one of the best quotes in the series, in my opinion.  ::D:

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Maria92

Thanks, man.  ::D:

----------


## Serenity

I bet the PM I just sent you and Mario could rival it  :tongue2:

----------


## Maria92

Indeed...hard to beat two girls.  ::tongue::  Damn, I need to catch up on my sexy dreaming...you people are blasting me out of the water.

----------


## redhead

> Indeed...hard to beat two girls.  Damn, I need to catch up on my sexy dreaming...you people are blasting me out of the water.



Two girls is far better than two guys. No question.

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Maria92

Hahahah, man, I laughed so incredibly hard.  ::chuckle::  Nothing wrong with explicit dreams.  ::wink::  And I've added "kill people with bowling balls" to lucid task list.  ::D:

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## redhead

> This dream starts where I am in townsquare in singleton, just finished coming out of IGA to buy some bread when I notice that Kim Saberton is there in a very interesting outfit. A Yoshi suit with purple roller skates, green wheels, and a purple hat. I note that she perfectly matches a Yoshi item I have. I begin to walk out and Mum, Cameron, and josh are behind me giving me a bit of a hard time. I say "Back off, life is getting just a bit hard for me right now, what with work, defence force." and etc._ After this, I am awoken by Ash running her hand along my forhead. (HOW DID YOU KNOW!?) It made me feel so much better, I put my arms around her and went to sleep again.__[COLOR="DodgerBlue"]_



http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...36&postcount=3


Why I was running my hands across your face. Others might find lulz

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## redhead

Nope, no one but you gets to hear my morbid shit.

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## redhead

> Hahahah, man, I laughed so incredibly hard.  Nothing wrong with explicit dreams.  And I've added "kill people with bowling balls" to lucid task list.



You guys might find this entertaining. We went bowling today, he jokingly went to drop the ball on my head (quite easy since he is over a foot taller than me) and this dream comes up. I then go to live out my dream. Was much lulz.

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Serenity

Wow, that was a really long lucid dream, grats!  ::D:

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Serenity

Isn't this like 3 lucids in a week?! *jealous*

Well anyways, hmph, grats!

 ::D:

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Loaf

Sometimes that hand rubbing thing increases quality, but recently for me its been making me feel really dizzy for some reason. 0_o

He he.

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Serenity

Yeah, with Garrett sleeping next to me, it generally ruins any WILDS as well. He is a VERY cuddly sleeper, so I've pretty much cut them out of my "things to attempt" list.

----------


## redhead

> Yeah, with Garrett sleeping next to me, it generally ruins any WILDS as well. He is a VERY cuddly sleeper, so I've pretty much cut them out of my "things to attempt" list.



 He deserved his attempts being ruined. He stole my pillow and woke me up so his own fault I was touching him.

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Maria92

Damn, okay, you're definitely winning in terms of most erotic dream.  ::lol::  I need to get my act together.  ::?:

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## redhead

> Lol cheers. Of course, Ash read it... And laughed her arse off instead.
> 
> Whew... I seriously was expecting rage there... *Relaxed face*



For future reference, throat fucking > threesome with milpool.

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Serenity

Welcome back!  :smiley:

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Maria92

Cool recall, man! Glad to have ya back.  ::D:

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Maria92

New sig is badass.  ::cooler::  

Also, grats on teaching someone to LD!  ::D:

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Maria92

I don't have msn, but mibbit is pretty okay. I sometimes lurk around channel #92 (include the #) around 6-10:00 p.m., along with LDS and a few others.  :smiley:

----------


## redhead

> I don't have msn, but mibbit is pretty okay. I sometimes lurk around channel #92 (include the #) around 6-10:00 p.m., along with LDS and a few others.



Which server?

----------


## Maria92

No server...ya don't need one.  ::D:

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## INeverWakeUp

You must love Avatar. But that was a sweet dream. Yu and I both have an obsession in our drreams and life. Yours is the Avatar apparently, and mine is werewolves. Awesome.

----------


## Serenity

> Cheers dude. You have MSN at all? Wanna chat with you guys some time. I got Manda added... But she is rarely on :/



Yeah, for some reason, it won't operate at work anymore (it says I have a newer version of MSN live elsewhere, and that's about it...  ::?: )





> I don't have msn, but mibbit is pretty okay. I sometimes lurk around channel #92 (include the #) around 6-10:00 p.m., along with LDS and a few others.



So THAT'S the channel you hide in!!!

Btw, grats with the mantras, Flakey!

Question, since they work for you... what do you think of, "I will think about dreaming when I'm dreaming" as a mantra? That's a problem that I have when I miss DS's and stuff. Dreaming never even occurs to me.

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## J.D.

How have I never read your journal before?! I'm now subscribed.  :tongue2:  Buses are one of my main dreamsigns too.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Your dream journal is rather interesting! I think I'll keep up with your updates.  :Shades wink:

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## redhead

> I leave, and I am confronted by someone that tells me that Laura is now in a relationship with milhouse. I react normally. "So?" I say. I am happy for milhouse and offer him my congratulations. I seriously am not phased at all in the dream apart from "wow okay, congrats?"
> Feel a little accomplished here. Think via dreams (non lucid) I have proven a point... a point i proved long ago but this is the best evidence I've got :3



You gave me more than enough reasons to be insecure. Do you want me to share that here?

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Serenity

There's a guy who I still dream about from my past too... but in recent lucids and non-lucids I've spent more time saying good bye to him and proving that I'm happy.

It's nice to finally get that closure!

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Clyde Machine

Hm, an interesting array of dreams content.  :smiley:  I dream about real people a lot too, more often than random DC's.

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Clyde Machine

Oh man, better luck at the totm next time! Good to hear your recall is picking up - mine dropped off for apparently no reason a few days ago, and I've been having trouble keeping dreams logged, haven't been lucid in several days now. Maybe the return to college has something to do with it?

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Clyde Machine

The terminal was a typewriter?? XD

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Serenity

*Grats on the WILD!!!*

----------


## J.D.

Congrats!

----------


## Xedan

How am I not subscribed to this thread? I could've sworn I posted here... 
Anyways, gratz on the WILD. Also, I have a question, and I'm nearly positive you must have explained it before but I didn't read all your dreams, and the ones I did read were in no specific order, but anyways; Who's Ash? Is it a person you know in real life, or a person on this forum that I just don't know the name of, or none of the above  ::|: ?

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## redhead

> How am I not subscribed to this thread? I could've sworn I posted here... 
> Anyways, gratz on the WILD. Also, I have a question, and I'm nearly positive you must have explained it before but I didn't read all your dreams, and the ones I did read were in no specific order, but anyways; Who's Ash? Is it a person you know in real life, or a person on this forum that I just don't know the name of, or none of the above ?



me

----------


## Xedan

> me



Got it. Thanks. I got to assuming so from the posts in here, but I wasn't positive.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Hey Officer Flake! Had my first WILD this afternoon. It was such a miniLD, but a lucid nonetheless!  ::D:  http://dreamviews.com/community/show...7&postcount=96

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Clyde Machine

Congrats on the TOTM completion!

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Maria92

Damnit, I've got to check this thread more often. I miss some good dreams. And grats on the WILD, mate!  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Xedan

> Sometimes that hand rubbing thing increases quality, but recently for me its been making me feel really dizzy for some reason. 0_o
> 
> He he.



sorry to quote something so old, but I saw it as I was scrolling down the page.

Y'know what's weird? In lot's of my past dreams, I've felt so helpless that the dream would fade that I seriously got stuck rubbing my hands together until I lost lucidity. Then in waking life I decided I would stop doing that, hearing it's only a placebo effect, and the act has no real connection to the vividness. And ever since then, all my lucids have been very short lived, nearly over looked (due to length and insignificance), bursts of blurred consciousness. So somehow I'm only able to end up at one of the two extremes of this technique; Perpetual use or failure to do so (with consequences).

----------


## Serenity

I somehow got unsubscribed to your journal (I went through a mass deletion of subscribed threads recently, but I tried to keep all the journals!!).

I was thinking, "I haven't heard from Flake in a while!" saw that you are online and orange-named. Pretty much clued in at that point  :smiley: 

Grats on the WILD, do you find they are getting easier for you?

----------


## OfficerFlake

_DJ Removed in the interests of personal security._

----------


## Serenity

Sounds a lot like when my DEILDs go through successfully... like if I wake up mid-dream from something... sometimes I can jump right back in.

So, one could say I have successfully WILDed before, kinda. I can't really control DEILDing though. It's like all the stars have to align in the heavens for it to work  :tongue2:

----------

